# One month special - joest abrasives



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

We are running a joest abrasives *may only* "super sale" on all of its drywall line. After May, product will only be available through our distribution network. Purchase any 9" disc in grits 120 to 320 and receive 15% off plus free shipping on orders over $250.00 (ground ups or usps in u.s). Sale price on 9" discs are $2.00 ea.!!!!! All rectangle is $1.18 ea.!!!!! This is a great opportuntity for those that never tried this quality product.

orders can only be faxed to 519-979-7494. Sorry-certified checks or money orders only..pm me if you need additional info

happy sanding-rob

*** please allow up to3 weeks for delivery once order placed.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

robert seke said:


> We are running a joest abrasives may only "super sale" on all of its drywall line. Purchase any 9" disc in grits 120 to 320 and receive 15% off plus free shipping on orders over $250.00 (ground ups or usps in u.s). Sale price on 9" discs are $2.00 ea.!!!!! All rectangle is $1.18 ea.!!!!!<
> 
> orders can only be faxed to 519-979-7494. Sorry-certified checks or money orders only..pm me if you need additional info
> 
> ...


 Is there a website or something. I could use some dics and and sponges etc...


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry mate.. My company Abrasive Ideas International, Inc. is Joests primary converter and importer into North America. I am developing a website and it should be up sometime very soon. You can still visit Joests direct website at www.joest-abrasives .com and follow the links to "long-neck sander". For ordering info, you can also call me at 226-787-5405.

Cheers!


----------

